# Lawnmower won't start



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

My yard is starting to grow like crazy and I can't get my lawnmower started. A couple of other guys in the neighborhood have been super nice and offered to cut my grass but I don't want to keep imposing on them.

The last time it ran was last summer but my ex used to cut the grass so someone suggested I put fresh gas in it but that didn't work. The guy across the street was nice enough take a look at it and said that the spark plug might be corroded. He actually went to the hardware store and got me a new one but it still won't work.

Am I going to have to take it a repair shop? I have a really small car and I don't think it will fit in the trunk.

It is a Honda lawnmower and it is only three years old.

does anyone else have any suggestions?

Thanks yall!!!!


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Try a new air filter.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

these problem are occurring more often with the 10% ethanol in gas. your carburetor is probably full of trash after sitting for a year. try to start it by shooting starting fluid into the carb. if it starts and continues to run with short blast of starting fluid, this will narrow it down to your carb.


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

So you have a new spark plug, do you have spark? Take out the spark plug and plug it in, then ground the head to the motor and have someone pull the cord, see if you can see the plug arch. If you have spark it could be a gas/carb problem. If you DON'T have spark, it could be your ignition coil.

As mike said though, since it's been sitting a year, there is a good chance there's just a buncha junk in your carb. Ignition coil is easier to replace though, I'd check to make sure you actually have spark, first thing I always do when I have starting problems.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

I got the model number from the back so I can look it up on the internet.

it is a Honda HRR216VKA


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> these problem are occurring more often with the 10% ethanol in gas. your carburetor is probably full of trash after sitting for a year. try to start it by shooting starting fluid into the carb. if it starts and continues to run with short blast of starting fluid, this will narrow it down to your carb.


 
oh. the carb is behind the air filter ? correct?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> oh. the carb is behind the air filter ? correct?


 you are correct


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

check the oil level also. most honda motor have a sensor that will shut the down when yhe oil level is too low. this normally does'nt prevent them from starting unless it is really low.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> check the oil level also. most honda motor have a sensor that will shut the down when yhe oil level is too low. this normally does'nt prevent them from starting unless it is really low.


that is easy to do!! I'll try it first!!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I have several machines that have sat for longer than they should have.

My guess would be stale fuel.

I was fortunate. After draining the fuel tanks, as well as the float bowls and filled them with fresh fuel with stabilizer added, I was able to get them fired up.

I removed the air filter and added a small amount of fuel to the air intake, reinstalled the filter and cover and pulled it a few times. One machine in particular required this several times before it continued to run.

All are running perfectly now.

Kirsten, you should only buy fuel in small quantities for lawn equipment. Having it sit around in cans is a bad idea, especially the newer fuels with Ethanol added.:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I have several machines that have sat for longer than they should have.
> 
> My guess would be stale fuel.
> 
> ...


with prices these days i always buy in small small quatities even for my car!!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> you are correct


maybe I should inspect the NACE coating as well?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> maybe I should inspect the NACE coating as well?


 good one. it can be fun when the bridges are higher than 85'. boring on the low ones watching paint dry.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> with prices these days i always buy in small small quatities even for my car!!


That's no BS.:no:

I filled up Laverne and Shirley last week. I'll spare you the dirty talk.:laughing:


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

try a couple of things. Get some starting fluid (ether). Take the air filter off and spray a small amount in the carb where the air enters. Make sure the choke is not on when you do this. 
Then, put the choke on and see if it fires over. If it does, it's probably your fuel. My Honda has a small nut on the bottom of the carburetor bowl (looks like a bowl at the bottom of the carb). If you have the same thing, then loosen the nut and gas should leak out all over the place. If it doesn't smell right, then you have bad gas. If nothing comes out, then you may have a clog in your fuel line or internal to the carb.

If the mower doesn't fire over, try it again. If it still doesn't, then pull your spark plug. Plug your spark plug back into the plug wire but leave it out of the motor. Find a way to ground the spark plug to the body to the engine (wrap a wire around the threads of the plug and attach it to the engine). Then pull the cord and see if spark jumps across the plug. That will tell you if you have a bad plug or a bad ignition coil.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

Marty1Mc said:


> try a couple of things. Get some starting fluid (ether). Take the air filter off and spray a small amount in the carb where the air enters. Make sure the choke is not on when you do this.
> Then, put the choke on and see if it fires over. If it does, it's probably your fuel. My Honda has a small nut on the bottom of the carburetor bowl (looks like a bowl at the bottom of the carb). If you have the same thing, then loosen the nut and gas should leak out all over the place. If it doesn't smell right, then you have bad gas. If nothing comes out, then you may have a clog in your fuel line or internal to the carb.
> 
> If the mower doesn't fire over, try it again. If it still doesn't, then pull your spark plug. Plug your spark plug back into the plug wire but leave it out of the motor. Find a way to ground the spark plug to the body to the engine (wrap a wire around the threads of the plug and attach it to the engine). Then pull the cord and see if spark jumps across the plug. That will tell you if you have a bad plug or a bad ignition coil.


sure I won't get shocked doing this?

and should I be creating sparks if I've leaked gas all over the place?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> sure I won't get shocked doing this?
> 
> and should I be creating sparks if I've leaked gas all over the place?


Chalk one up for Blondes all over this world.:thumbup:


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

loneframer said:


> chalk one up for blondes all over this world.:thumbup:


 lol!!


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> sure I won't get shocked doing this?
> 
> and should I be creating sparks if I've leaked gas all over the place?


lol, if you've leaked gas all over the place I would definitely give it a few!

Otherwise, make sure you hold only the rubber boot and don't touch the plug, you'll be fine. :thumbsup:

here's a good youtube vid to help you out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsRoSeyJ38o

he cuts the tip off his spark plug so you can see the spark better, you don't need that, you can still see it with a regular spark plug, it's just easier with two people so you can look closely at the plug.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> sure I won't get shocked doing this?
> 
> and should I be creating sparks if I've leaked gas all over the place?



Definitely give the gas time to evaporate. And YES, you can get shocked if you don't do it right. You won't be the first either.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

Marty1Mc said:


> Definitely give the gas time to evaporate. And YES, you can get shocked if you don't do it right. You won't be the first either.


meaning it's happened to you too?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, I've gotten nailed a time or two. But, it's not a big deal and I have done this procedure literally a thousand times. 

The way I usually test spark is to take a phillips head screw driver and put it into the spark plug wire (inside the metal connector that is up inside the wire) then hold the end of the screw driver and place the metal part of the screw driver within 1/16" of the engine (metal part). Then pull the cord and watch the spark jump from the metal of the screw driver to the engine. It works well and is fast. 

If you are really worried about getting shocked (notice I didn't say electrocuted) I would put on a leather glove to protect your hand.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Marty1 is right.

First, and by far the most likely, is your fuel. Your best bet would be to carefully remove the bowl from your carburetor. It probably has dirt & junk in the bottom. Get a can of carb cleaner (available at any parts store for under $5), clean out the bowl and carefully spray the exposed underside of the carb.

Carefully reinstall the carb bowl, making sure to get the little gasket in place.


I'd say there's about a 90% chance that's your problem.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Marty1 is right.
> 
> First, and by far the most likely, is your fuel. Your best bet would be to carefully remove the bowl from your carburetor. It probably has dirt & junk in the bottom. Get a can of carb cleaner (available at any parts store for under $5), clean out the bowl and carefully spray the exposed underside of the carb.
> 
> ...


I always order the carb bowl when I go to my favorite Italian restaurant the night before a big race :wink:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> I always order the carb bowl when I go to my favorite Italian restaurant the night before a big race :wink:


Well THERE'S you're gas problem!


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> I always order the carb bowl when I go to my favorite Italian restaurant the night before a big race :wink:


I'm sure it tastes better than the one on the lawnmower as well!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

KrazeeKirsten said:


> I always order the carb bowl when I go to my favorite Italian restaurant the night before a big race :wink:





DrHicks said:


> Well THERE'S you're gas problem!


That's funny right there. I don't care who you are, that's funny.:laughing:


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

loneframer said:


> That's funny right there. I don't care who you are, that's funny.:laughing:


hate to admit it but I laughed!


----------

